# 'Magic Fish' Instant Killifish in a box!



## Sentral (6 Jan 2012)

Hi guys,

I've just come across a post on PFK about a relatively new 'science toy' aimed at the younger generation.

It's marketed under the same category as so called 'instant pets' such as Sea Monkeys and Triop sets.

I was quite shocked that these kits are being sold in this way, with little to no information on the actual species (Nothobranchius korthausae) and how to care for them, and the author (and PFK) make no mention of this!

i like the concept, but without proper instructions and guidance these toys aren't promoting responsible fishkeeping.

Original article: 
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3504

Actual kit:
http://www.prezzybox.com/magic-fish.aspx

What's everyones views on this?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (8 Jan 2012)

Just hope shops don't bother stocking this product 

Hate irresponsible animal keepers even more hate people that market products like this if LFS were to come to an agreement with products like this and say we wont stock products like this they wouldn't have a market in the UK 

Also OATA could bring in certain regulations in that for shops to be granted OATA status you have to agree to not stock items like this inc dyed and tattooed fish 

Hate it when products like this get in to european market makes me so angry that people can treat living animal this way 

That Just My Thoughts


----------



## nayr88 (8 Jan 2012)

It's not a bad idea, it's marketed in the wron way.

Personally I'd lOve to hatch a keep killifish, so eailisly...saying that if I REALLY wanted to do it I could and should lean the Proper way.

The whole idea of it being 'magic' and the way it's marketed is as though it is the same thing as 'sea monkey's I really hope no one touches it, it's pushed at kids and i think that is so cheap and irresponsible.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Jan 2012)

Sentral said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just come across a post on PFK about a relatively new 'science toy' aimed at the younger generation.
> 
> ...



Did you read the Prezzybox page on this item at all ?  You said there was "little to no information" as highlighted above, and yet the page states the following so I am wondering what other information you feel is necessary ?  It seems to me they have provided a hell of a lot more information than you get when you buy a fish at your average LFS.  Killifish pretty much all have the same requirements so its not important for the info to specifically mention the Nothobranchius korthausae is it ?   

*Frequently Asked Questions:*

*How big do my Magic Fish get?* Magic Fish range in size from 2-2.5 inches
How many Magic Fish will hatch out? You normally get 6 to 8 Magic Fish but don't be surprised if you get as many as 20.
*After I hatch out my first batch of Magic Fish is the teabag done?* No, if you put it back in Ziploc bag you can try to hatch out more in about 2 weeks.
*What do I feed my Magic Fish?* The first food should be the baby brine shrimp (Sea Monkey) which you hatch from the food box. When your Magic Fish get larger (about 1/2 inch) you can start feeding them more variety. Tropical fish flake foods or frozen fish foods like brine shrimp, glass worms and bloodworm.
*Where are my Magic Fish originally from?* Magic fish are a family of fish know as Killifish. They are found in several countries. The Magic Fish you have are found on the continent of Africa. In nature they are found in freshwater temporary pools, brooks and swamps.
*How long do my Magic Fish live?* Magic Fish are considered annuals but if the are well taken care of they can live 2 years or more.
*Can my Magic Fish be kept in a fish tank with other fish?* Yes, when your Magic Fish is large enough they can be kept with other tropical freshwater fish. Check with your local fish store for compatibility.
*How big of a bowl or tank do I need for my Magic Fish?* Depending on how many Magic Fish you are keeping together and how often you want to change some water, you can go as small as a 1 gallon bowl up to a regular fish tank with filter. In a bowl with no filtration you should change a quarter of the water each day so that you don't get a build up of waste.
*I'm having trouble with my brine shrimp (sea monkeys) hatching is there anything I can do to get more to hatch?* Try changing the temperature. Shine a light on them for 12 hours a day. Change salinity (add more salt or less). Don't try to hatch too many eggs. With brine shrimp (sea monkeys) little is better than more. If you like to make a brine shrimp hatchery, go to education section.
*Can I breed my Magic Fish?* Yes, you should be able to breed your Magic Fish if you take some time and have patience. Look on our Educational page for information on how it is done.
*What happens if the weather is cold?* This means your eggs will be in a dormant state, keep the tea bag in the airing cupboard for 2-3 weeks before using them to wake them up.
*How big are the fish when they hatch?* They are really tiny so you need to wait a few days until you will be able to see them swimming.


----------



## skeletonw00t (8 Jan 2012)

It's a great idea - cool toy!
They are only fish anyway - at least they will get the chance to enjoy some life even if it's a brief one. Can't be any worse than in nature where they are hunted by predators etc


----------



## nayr88 (8 Jan 2012)

WOW haha

Be serious, that is a very very bleak outlook on it.


As i said cool idea, poorly marketed at children as a magic toy.
Could be marketed as something more than a magic trick that you can keep bringing back everytime it dies from poor conditions.


----------



## mitchelllawson (8 Jan 2012)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> WOW haha
> 
> Be serious, thy is a very very bleak outlook on it.



Agreed.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Jan 2012)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> WOW haha
> 
> Be serious, that is a very very bleak outlook on it.
> 
> ...




I agree with you on that point   But hey, if it gets kids interested in fishkeeping and they start going into their LFS then it can't be all bad.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (8 Jan 2012)

Have you seen the size of the tank you get with it or should i say Tupperware tub 

There no filtration or O2 pump on it what if all 20 hatch like say can happen in the instructions you would have a all 20 in a tiny plastic tub with no filtration honestly how long do you think there live for without daily water changes 
for a child its not going to grasp that concept of water keeping 

Also dose not list what included dose it have dechlorinator and food 

the ideal temperature for Nothobranchius korthausae is between 23/25c i cannot see a heater included with it.
if put on the windows seal at this time of the year will just kill them 

I think is irresponsible trying make money marketing an animal in this way 

If you want to get you children interested in fish why not just take them to the LFS second they walking they be saying phish phish and if that don't get them interested then maybe fish keeping ant for them  

Surely Setting them up A Nano Cube would a be better way to educate them the correct way to keep fish


----------



## Morgan Freeman (8 Jan 2012)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> It's a great idea - cool toy!
> They are only fish anyway - at least they will get the chance to enjoy some life even if it's a brief one. Can't be any worse than in nature where they are hunted by predators etc



I hope that's a joke.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Jan 2012)

sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Have you seen the size of the tank you get with it or should i say Tupperware tub
> 
> There no filtration or O2 pump on it what if all 20 hatch like say can happen in the instructions you would have a all 20 in a tiny plastic tub with no filtration honestly how long do you think there live for without daily water changes
> for a child its not going to grasp that concept of water keeping
> ...



Is the tub it comes with meant to be the aquarium the fish go in ?  I would not have thought that as the info that is shown with it tells you that they can go into something else.  I am not convinced people will buy this and assume they are to keep the fish in the tupperware tub it is transported in. Most people know that fish have to go in a tank, not be kept in a little tub like that (without wanting to get sidetracked by the ever present Betta tank issue).  The literature also says what temp to keep them at.  Again, buyers would realise that to maintain a tropical temperature they need a heater.  Its aimed at kids yes, but come on, 7 year olds dont make online purchases, their parents do.  And as adults, they wont (I would hope) make the uneducated assumptions that children might do.  They have provided a fair amount of information, including a recommendation to "check with your local fish store" where hopefully they would be put on the right track.


----------

